# Clovelly thursday 30th



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Keen to have a crack this week sometime before work. Plan on an early launch and early return, back at Gordons by 8.30ish.
Probably go left to Shark point looking for kings, pinkies etc. Wedding Cake is a bit far for a short spell.
Anyone is welcome, conditions look favourable.
Maybe Keza, Simon are around also??

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Dave,
i was just looking at the weather and thursday does look the best.
I am keen and will check on the school run situation to see if i can come.
Are you thinking garfish?

kerry


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ok, Dave i have the all clear so let me know what time and i'll see you down there.
Kerry


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Excellent!!
How does an early start grab you? 5.45? 6.00am? I'd better get everything ready thismorning!
Could give garies a go, but none are swimming around yet, its a bit early. I might grab one or 2 also. Will try for squid first up I reckon.

speak later

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'll bring a squid jig as well, it's about time i got a handle on squid.
will try for 5.45

kerry


----------

